
Angular It’s You, Not Me – A Breakup Letter - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/angular-its-you-not-me-9e9232ad3bcd?ref=hn
======
icholy
TLDR:

    
    
        * Angular has too many breaking changes  
        * Not a fan of TypeScript  
        * Switching to React  
        * Enjoys writing cringey posts...
    

how is this trash on the front page?

~~~
echelon
I flagged this submission. Content like this shouldn't make it on HN.

I think it got voted up without people having read the article.

~~~
warlyware
I am the author of the article. Only meant to make people chuckle, not to
offend. It’s just a silly little one-off article that happened to catch some
eyes. Sincere apologies to anyone offended by it. I can see how it is not
everyone’s cup of tea.

~~~
alexozer
I wouldn't let the HN rabblement get to you too much, I thought it was kind of
amusing and silly. There's a huge survivorship bias favoring those who are
willing to be vocal about not being able to find humor in certain things.
Personifying technology isn't allowed to be funny? I don't buy it. I say,
loosen up.

------
stevebmark
Hey guys, just FYI, don't make sexual analogies between you and technologies
in blog posts like this. It's super creepy! Edit: The breakup analogy, while
stupid, isn't that creepy, but personifying technologies as sexual
relationships sure is. We're technologists, this post can be just as
entertaining if the title is "Why I'm No Longer Using Angular"

~~~
apeacox
Maybe it’s creepy for you or a bunch of others. I find it funny, at least
until it’s used with caution and in the right contexts. We’re adults, sex and
technology (along with a lot of other things) are parts of our life, I really
don’t see the problem here.

~~~
stevebmark
Why do you think your opinion matters that you think something shitty is
funny? Default to listening, not arguing in something that's not an argument.

~~~
apeacox
You’re just trying to impose _your_ opinion. Speaking about sex or even a love
relation is not shitty. If you’re triggered with it, all I can do is avoiding
to talk about it in front of you in person. In all other cases it’s your
problem, not mine.

------
cpt1138
Not up to speed on all the history.

"Yes, I know the “real” explanation as to why you skipped an entire major
version. We both know the truth though, don’t we A my sweet. Well I’m not a
complete fiend. Your secret is safe with me."

Could someone explain what he's talking about here?

~~~
treyhuffine
It was in order to keep with SEMVER. Everything Angular was version 2 except
for Angular Router, which was version 3. So the team decided to make the next
major version 4 to keep them all aligned.
[http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/12/ok-let-me-explain-
its-...](http://angularjs.blogspot.com/2016/12/ok-let-me-explain-its-going-to-
be.html)

~~~
_JamesA_
That makes perfect sense. Unlike this sexually charged fanboi blog post.

------
SurrealSoul
Eh? "I'm moving from angular to react because of jsx"? Am I missing something
here between the sexual analogies?

------
mcescalante
You can write Angular 2+ in ES6 (but there are no docs for pure JS). Angular 4
is completely backwards compatible with 2. I upgraded multiple applications at
work without changing code. It doesn't seem like the author used Angular 2+ in
production much. It just sounds like he was sick of the Angular
ecosystem/releases and was ready to move on

------
joecot
> And where’s your ReactNative sweetheart?

It's called NativeScript
[https://www.nativescript.org/](https://www.nativescript.org/)

------
tzahola
Cringe

------
hdtl
Earlier:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15821725)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15817843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15817843)

